

Apple TV does not update over ethernet - yantis
http://www.zdnet.com/the-incredibly-annoying-case-of-the-apple-tv-update-7000008387/

======
yantis
Worth noting for any of you Apple TV users out there. This last update will
constantly fail unless you use WIFI. I wish I would have seen this post before
but since the update came out a couple weeks go. I tried resetting my
settings, restoring to factory default. Today, I decided to fix it once and
for all or buy a new one. Finding out that I needed to unplug my Ethernet cord
to get the update to work was a mind blower for me.

This article seems to simulate a lot interesting thoughts for me on the future
of Apple. It might be interesting discussion material.

